
Show HN: Hacker News Hunt – A hacker news reader with summary and clean UI - kamalkishor1991
https://medium.com/@colearn.xyz/hacker-news-hunt-a-new-way-to-read-hacker-news-d2123ef942e7
======
kamalkishor1991
Hi everyone, I have always loved hackernews for its content but could not find
any good mobile app so I decided to build my own. It provide a nice UI with
summaries and one news at a time with daily notification so that you never
miss an update from hacker news. Any feedback is highly appreciated. HN is not
letting me submit playstore link as part of the story so here is the Playstore
link:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.hnhunt.hnh...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.hnhunt.hnhunt)
Thanks :)

